# self advocacy!



## LindaKN (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi - it's been a while since I've posted. I recently had an appointment and essentially got in a loud disagreement with my endo. I have since asked for a new referral, which may take some time - but will hopefully work out best in the end.

My problem is that I seem to be going hypo as well as developing a goiter that I have to take ibuprofen for as it bothers me during the day. It's not very large (i don't really think anyone can notice it but me) - but it is "in the way". My endo doesn't want to listen to my symptoms and dismissed all my concerns.

Here is my recent blood work 
TSH 1.14 (0.3-5.6)
FT3 3.3 (3.8-6.0)
FT4 10.4 (9.1-23.8)

I did manage to get a referral note for an ultra sound (but not RAIU) and will be going in a couple of weeks.

I suppose my question is: is there a possibility that I could have Hashi's? I was definitely Hyper when this all started, took 10 months of tapazole and have not been on any meds for about 8 months.

Any thoughts?


----------



## LindaKN (Dec 10, 2010)

Just another small thing that I was wondering about - I used to get heart palpitations along with what I can only assume is an adrenal rush. Felt like fluttering in my chest and would get a rush through my body similar to being on a rollercoaster.

Now, I get weird vibrations in my chest. More like fast tremblors, only way i can describe it is similar to a large truck rumbling by - like a low frequency rumble. I have not been taking beta blockers for months...Could these also be heart palpitations? I think you can get them when you are hypo too?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LindaKN said:


> Just another small thing that I was wondering about - I used to get heart palpitations along with what I can only assume is an adrenal rush. Felt like fluttering in my chest and would get a rush through my body similar to being on a rollercoaster.
> 
> Now, I get weird vibrations in my chest. More like fast tremblors, only way i can describe it is similar to a large truck rumbling by - like a low frequency rumble. I have not been taking beta blockers for months...Could these also be heart palpitations? I think you can get them when you are hypo too?


I really don't think you went hypo. It is my humble opinion that antibodies are wreaking havoc w/you right now and skewing the lab results.

There are Stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies and autoantibodies that are constantly at war w/one another in order to "stabilize" things.

Have you had this test?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I do wish and I know you do as well, that they would do RAIU. But if we must start w/sonogram, so be it. When is it scheduled?

You could have Hashi's but given your past record, I opt for hyperthyroid. Although, sometimes the patient goes through hyper phase w/Hashi's. I am one that leans towards the idea that Hashi's and Graves' are very very closely interlinked w/one another.

Yes; you can get palps when hypo. But yours sound a lot like the ones I used to have and my analogy was that it was like a car engine trying to rev up. And I am Graves'.

Hope this was a helpful reply.


----------

